# Figuring out which strain of albino...



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm making plans but have run into a problem. I have a lovely leo who is an albino... but I've had a panic attack, I don't know if its bell albino or tremper albino etc. Am I correct in understanding that any breeding plans I have for this leo will require the same type of albino in mates? For example, I'm assuming mating bell albinos and tremper albinos does not create 100% albinos. Or have I got this completely incorrect?

On a supersnow, what's the best way of telling which strain of albino the leo is?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The only way to be 100% sure is to breed the gecko in question to a gecko of the suspected strain that has no other hets.

Otherwise there is no 100% way of telling!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Thought that may be the case. Probably a tremper. Aren't the eyes sometimes a different colour though?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah the eyes are a tell tale sign but this is not always correct.
Can you not find out the parentage?


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

Harrison said:


> On a supersnow, what's the best way of telling which strain of albino the leo is?


 
the price you payed for it. tremper super snows are generaly cheaper, around £200-300, bells cost more and range from £300-500 depending on age, if you're talking het's then if the breeder can't tell you then i'd buy from a diferent breeder, plenty to choose from


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Post up a picture, Bells look very differant to the others (usually) so we might be able to rule out/confirm one strain.

As for the super snow albino - find out who bred it and ask (if you didn't buy it as Bell or Rainwater then it's almost certainly Tremper)... as far as I'm aware they all look very similar.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

its 99%chance its a tremper there hrdly any bell ones in england yet as said would have cost over 500quid ll day long if it was


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> its 99%chance its a tremper there hrdly any bell ones in england yet as said would have cost over 500quid ll day long if it was


Wow, someone's been ripping you off with those Bells!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Wow, someone's been ripping you off with those Bells!


JUst my thoughts...and hardly any bells? ok...


----------



## leo-bob (Jul 1, 2007)

in all fairness bell supersnows are a fair few hundred in the uk, tremper supersnows are more common.

supersnows have solid black eyes so i guess eye shots wont help here?

only option left is to test breed as allready stated.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

but if you`re gonna test breed a super snow albino then u are gonna need another SS Alb n as said they cost a fair bit, otherwise the mack gene will just take over the albino gene if breed to a standard albino.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a male super snow albino breed it to a tremper albino female and a bell albino female.

Whatever 1 produces albinos is the correct strain of your super snow albino!:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

With out a picture if it's albino super snow pretty much basic rule is.

(LIGHT)Talbino super snow.RUBY RED EYES.









(DARK)Tlbino super snow.DEEP RUBY RED EYES.Looking almost black.









Ralbino super snow.DEEP RUBY RED EYES.Looking almost black.









Balbino super snow.RUBY RED EYES.









Compair the body color tone to the eye color tone.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Found out it's tremper but useful thread for others.


----------

